# Chartering in Hawaii (Kauai)



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello all. My wife(to be ) and I are going to Hawaii (island of Kauai) for our honeymoon in October. We cannot seem to find a marina where we can rent a sailboat. We are looking for something at least 15ft. no longer than 25ft. I have keelboat certification with some additonal skippering experience. Does anybody have any advice or knowledge of where I might look in Kauai for rentals? We even thought of crewing for someone for a day sail if we could arrange it. Thanks to anyone with information. Happy sailing everyone! Bob in Pittsburgh.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have done three crewed charters in Hawaii. You will not find any bareboats on any of the islands with the possible exception of Oahu. The sailing is quite chalenging in the islands. If you stay at a resort with a good water sports program you may find a sunfish or cat to rent but only if the resort is in protected waters.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi Bob,

As a recently reloacted sailor out here in HAwaii, let me just echo what the last guy said. Beleive it or not, sailing out here in not as big as you would think, at least in terms of bareboat charters. Your best best is to work through your hotel to find a local boat that takes folks out or, as the last post said, try the sunfish. Beleive him, also when he says the waters out here are challenging. You might envision idyllic tropical sailing, but it''s really lumpy seas avg.ing 4-8 feet, winds anywhere from 10 to 30 kts. I recently sailed a 27'' sloop around the south end of O''ahu and it was hard work every step of the way. You are better off paying someone else to do the sailing for you and letting you take the helm in between mai tais. Hope this helps - have fun.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

There is a 50'' Gulf Star that sails out of Kawaihai on the Big Island. They do day half day and week long charters. Her name is Maile


----------

